# Heaven Really Isn't That Far Away



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Hoof beats thunder in my ears as the wind whips my curly, brown hair back. The sensation of flying overwhelms me while tear drops sneak out of the corners of my eyes. Thick locks of chestnut mane whip back, stinging my smiling cheeks. A horsy aroma overwhelms me. Smiling wider, I close my green eyes, and then spread my arms out wide. Taking a deep breath, I reopen them, and, unhurriedly, begin to slow my galloping gelding. The sun peeks out at me over the western horizon as I guide him to a halt. Looking down over the grassy hill, between my gelding’s chestnut ears, I realize heaven really isn’t that far away. 

*This is something that I did when I got bored...


----------

